# Lady Gaga - Exposes her nipple during a performance at Columbiahalle, Germany 18.07.2009 x4



## Tokko (19 Juli 2009)

​


----------



## Ch_SAs (20 Juli 2009)

:thx: für die sexy Nippel.


----------



## teufelsfront666 (20 Juli 2009)

very beautiful


----------



## Hessel (20 Juli 2009)

danke für Gaga:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Scheibes (27 Juli 2009)

Joa bedanke mich auch für die Fotos!


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2009)

DANKE fürs posten


----------



## sixkiller666 (31 Dez. 2009)

danke für die pics


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2010)

einfach hammer :thumbup:


----------

